# Best options for Cash/GIC accounts



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

It would be good if people will give ideas for different good options for Cash in different institutions....
Now I have almost all my Cash in Tangerine who pays 2.5% until July 31. After this date I gonna move all $$$ to CIBC HISA who pays 2% until end of September... Please share your ideas of getting the most 
Also, Peoples Trust increased GIC rates again, noe 1 y GIC - 2.4% and 2 years - 2.45%


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I have most of my cash in PC Financial which has pretty much the same deal running as Tangerine, 2.5% until July 31.
On monday I'll be initiating a transfer to Hubert which is currently paying 1.95% (not a promo rate).

PCF has been running these teaser rates back to back for quite a while now, but they only pay the bonus rate on new money over and above what you have in there on the start date, so I try to clear out all the cash before the end of the latest special, and move it back in if I qualify for the next one.

I've been utilizing these promotional rates for about 15 months now.
If/when they start a new teaser rate I'll move back if I qualify.

I also have 20K lanquishing in my CIBC IE brokerage account at 1.35%, waiting for good deals on British ADRs, but I haven't seen anything I like yet, so if nothing happens before the end of the year I will likely pull it out and put it in my People's Trust HISA at 3%.

Also considering starting a GIC ladder with some of my cash lately, because I don't think there will be a correction big enough for me to utilize all of it (within the parameters I use for rebalancing).


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

_but they only pay the bonus rate on new money _ all institutions do it  this is why I also "cleaning" practically everything when promotion os done

_Also considering starting a GIC ladder with some of my cash lately_ I'm not a good builder  as I mentioned in another thread , I don't see much sense to build 5 y GIC ladder , so I'm building 1-2 years ladder in PT with 2.4-2.45% ... every month or 2 , GIC will be matured and I will buy a new one depends on the rates...
btw, are PC Financial and Hubert CDIC insured?


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

PCF is CIDC, Hubert is 100% guaranteed by the Deposit Guarantee Corporation of Manitoba, not just to 100K, but some people don't consider this as good as CIDC, I'm not worried myself.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

gibor said:


> as I mentioned in another thread , I don't see much sense to build 5 y GIC ladder , so I'm building 1-2 years ladder in PT with 2.4-2.45% ... every month or 2 , GIC will be matured and I will buy a new one depends on the rates...


That's a very good idea that I hadn't considered, that way more cash is available at any point in time for corrections in the equity market, or emergency funds.
I might steal that idea, thanks


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Gibor, I'm with you---I'm also with tangerine---but waiting to see if tangerine extends
the promotion before I transfer it to CIBC.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

This is exactly my idea  imho it's better to buy 1 or 2 years GIC with smaller amounts and have it mature every month ot two... especially now when difference between 1 y GIC and 5 y GIC practically doesn't exist....


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> Gibor, I'm with you---I'm also with tangerine---but waiting to see if tangerine extends
> the promotion before I transfer it to CIBC.


I doubt they will extend  in any case I wouldn't be able to transfer all $$$ online (large amount) and need to call rep for placing transfer... did it in the past... so I will ask if they extend promotion ... they never di in the past , CIBC actually extended in past their promotion....
on the other hand I expect Tangerine to have new promotion later this year or beginning of 2015... thus I will move All in CIBC and father will move small amount to PT to buy 1 y GIC with 2.4%


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been opening one year GIC's with peoples every month. Just finished this months' installment and happy with the rate increase.
I hate playing the bank games where they offer a slightly higher interest rate for a few months....have taken most of my cash out of tangerine. I want a bank that offers a consistently higher rate.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Itchy54 said:


> I hate playing the bank games where they offer a slightly higher interest rate for a few months....have taken most of my cash out of tangerine. I want a bank that offers a consistently higher rate.


Why not?! I had HISA before in PT, moved to Tangerine who gavw 0.7 higher...10 min work and $100/month additional money


----------



## llagebs (Feb 24, 2014)

https://www.canadiandirectfinancial.com/Personal/Rates/

HISA @ 1.9% + CDIC insured


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

My plan come 1jan15 ... I've closed my TFSA trading accounts, done with trading, bear with me ... Peoples Trust currently offers a 3.0% TFSA. If that's still available, or something equivalent, come 1jan15, I'll be topping that up with cash ... here's why. My current marginal rate is 40%, claw back on my OAS on e.g. GIC, savings interest is an additional $0.15 per dollar, or 15% for about 55%. A TFSA earning 3% is equivalent for me to about an e.g. 6% savings account ... not bad especially considering the TFSA cash is available should I find a better use for it. In the meantime, for cash, it's the 1.8% at Peoples, considering their 2.4% GIC, and the going rate including new money rates at PCF where I do my day to day "banking".


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Tangerine is not extending it's 2.50% promotion,
so I called to transfer back to my CIBC account
for their 2% promotion til September 30.


----------



## PoolAndRapid (Dec 3, 2013)

..


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

PoolAndRapid said:


> I see PC Financial has another promotion. The deal this time is 2% on funds over various account types (TFSA, RRSP, Taxable) from August 1 to October 31 2014.


Where did you find this? I just reviewed my TD cash position (I have TFSA Web Broker as well as a High Interest Savings Account TFSA) and realized my High Interest is paying out at 1%.. would be pretty happy to get 2 or north of that but where do you find that exactly? I googled PC Financial and the best I found was 1.3


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

All these frequent money transfers will simply invite FINTRAC reporting by your bank clerk and CRA auditing. It's a little silly to keep doing it just to make 0.25% more...


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

so.. it's better to just keep your head down and take the 1.3% from the big boys??
forget it, I want my cash working for me to maximum extent, and why not?

and again, Hubert HISA is paying 1.95%, (not a teaser rate) 

yes FINTRAC hassle could be a concern for some, but in my case they'd definitely be wasting valuable gov't resourses for nothing & I'm assuming they're a little more intelligent than that


----------



## PoolAndRapid (Dec 3, 2013)

..


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

rikk said:


> My plan come 1jan15 ... I've closed my TFSA trading accounts, done with trading, bear with me ... Peoples Trust currently offers a 3.0% TFSA... here's why.
> 
> My current marginal rate is 40%, claw back on my OAS on e.g. GIC, savings interest is an additional $0.15 per dollar, or 15% for about 55%.


I'm not following what an OAS clawback has to do with closing a TFSA trading account. Putting money into the TFSA is the part that will help with the OAS clawback ... what you put that money into has no impact on this.

If the trading TFSA does not cost anything - why bother closing it?
It means that if you decide to start trading in a TFSA, you will need to set one up.





rikk said:


> ... A TFSA earning 3% is equivalent for me to about an e.g. 6% savings account ... not bad especially considering the TFSA cash is available should I find a better use for it...


Isn't this an argument to cut back on taxable savings accounts/GICs and put as much as allowed into a TFSA?


Cheers


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> I'm not following what an OAS clawback has to do with closing a TFSA trading account. Putting money into the TFSA is the part that will help with the OAS clawback ... what you put that money into has no impact on this. If the trading TFSA does not cost anything - why bother closing it? It means that if you decide to start trading in a TFSA, you will need to set one up. Isn't this an argument to cut back on taxable savings accounts/GICs and put as much as allowed into a TFSA? Cheers


The thread context is best options for cash/GICs ... a) I will not be doing any further trading within TFSAs ... period ... my decision; b) my QTrade TFSA does/did not offer anything worthwhile for cash/GICs holdings; c) any taxable interest I earn (or RRSP withdrawals) is costing me 55% (40% marginal plus 15% OAS), so d) I'll top up a 3% TFSA with cash and earn a real 3% which is equivalent to oh I dunno, about a 5% dividend ... at very very low risk. If the QTrade TFSA could provide that, well then sure, I'd just stay with it. It takes no time at all to set up a TFSA should I change my direction down the road.

So I'm not arguing put cash in a TFSA ... trading's good, investing's good, tax free is good ... just saying if you cash in, the QTrade TFSA, for one, is not a great place for cash.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MoreMiles said:


> All these frequent money transfers will simply invite FINTRAC reporting by your bank clerk and CRA auditing. It's a little silly to keep doing it just to make 0.25% more...


Agree. Transfers over $10,000 will automatically get you reported to the government via FINTRAC as potential terrorism / money laundering.

Smaller transfers that sum to $10,000 will also be reported as they are potential attempts to dodge FINTRAC reporting. It may even be illegal to deliberately change the dollar sums to try and prevent FINTRAC reporting.

So moving your money around, to get that great deal at PC Financial or Tangerine, could have wild unexpected consequences such as greater difficulty crossing the border, more scrutiny by Canada Border Services and the CRA perhaps more likely to get you a tax audit. And you'll never be able to trace it back to FINTRAC

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/fintrac-collecting-too-much-info-on-innocent-canadians-1.2224595


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

Since accounts are linked to SINs, I would imagine that one criteria for reducing their analysis burden would be to downgrade transfers that are merely between domestic accounts for the same individual.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I really hope so

Mind you, cash transactions are always flag-able. For example, small business owners who frequently move cash in and out of the bank will likely get FINTRAC'ed


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Agree. Transfers over $10,000 will automatically get you reported to the government via FINTRAC as potential terrorism / money laundering.
> 
> Smaller transfers that sum to $10,000 will also be reported as they are potential attempts to dodge FINTRAC reporting. It may even be illegal to deliberately change the dollar sums to try and prevent FINTRAC reporting.


James, don't scary people
"_Large cash transactions
You must report large cash transactions involving amounts of $10,000 or more received in cash. 

See Guideline 7: Submitting Large Cash Transaction Reports to FINTRAC


•Electronic Funds Transfers
You must report international electronic funds transfers of $10,000 or more that you send or receive. These include the transmission of instructions for a transfer of funds made at the request of a client through any electronic, magnetic or optical device, telephone instrument or computer. In the case of SWIFT messages, only SWIFT MT 103 messages are included. 

See Guideline 8: Submitting Electronic Funds Transfer Reports to FINTRAC
_ http://www.fintrac-canafe.gc.ca/re-ed/fin-eng.asp#s113

*Thus, domectic transfers between banks are not reported.*


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

MoreMiles said:


> All these frequent money transfers will simply invite FINTRAC reporting by your bank clerk and CRA auditing. It's a little silly to keep doing it just to make 0.25% more...


Who is talking about 0.25?! HISA in TD is 1.05% , ING was giving me 2.5% , on 200K you get additional interes of almost 3K per year.
If spend 1 hour abd earn 3K is silly for you, it's not silly for me


----------



## muhmmed123 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Online marketing*

Marketing campaign. What is online marketing and seo optimization.
http://www.marketing4campaign.com/r/website_marketing.html


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

FYI , tangerine is offering a bonus again. 3percent on new deposits in savings accounts, valid until sept 15 with bonus interest until November 30


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Itchy54 said:


> FYI , tangerine is offering a bonus again. 3percent on new deposits in savings accounts, valid until sept 15 with bonus interest until November 30


Nice!!! In time took all $$$ from Tangerine.... bought just 2 GICs for 15K....now triple digits cash back to ING from PT and CIBC


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Itchy, 3% is definitely worth me taking the time to open up yet another acct. (at the possible risk of yet more nosey FINTRAC attention.. oh well, maybe our politicians will work on that BS?) :hopelessness:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> Thanks Itchy, 3% is definitely worth me taking the time to open up yet another acct. (at the possible risk of yet more nosey FINTRAC attention.. oh well, maybe our politicians will work on that BS?) :hopelessness:


just read my post #24...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor said:


> *Thus, domectic transfers between banks are not reported.*


Thanks, this is really good to know -- appreciate the note.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes gibor I remember reading your post #24 and it was quite welcome news, but I still can't quite shake that creepy feeling that Harper's FINTRAC hounds are still eyeballing everything and anything & reporting all to their 'homeland security' masters.
That's why I said possible risk


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

NEW promo starting Sept 6/2014

PCF's latest promo offering 3.1% until December 15, 2014 on all new deposits made before September 30th; 

http://www.banking.pcfinancial.ca/mkt/common/promos/DepositRateFall2014Promo-en.html

You have to enroll, but they can send e-mail verification that you are enrolled if you ask for it when you phone in.

I phoned in and recieved verification within the hour, then moved in 50K.

I also previously opened up a Tangerine account (got a $50 'refer a friend' cash bonus as well as their 3% promo rate), and was waiting for my hub account to be linked, but I personally like this new PCF promo better because it is with my chequing account, so I could use the cash to write a cheque at any point if needed (I guess I could open a chequing acct with Tangerine but I think I'll wait until they offer a new-chequing-account-opening-cash-bonus for that).


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

They are doing these offers often. Every month they seem to extend it or make a new one. 

Thanks for the update!

Great to see it above 3% sadly it's taxable so people's trust TFSA of 3% is stil better. But like you said still a great place for chequings!


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

SheaButters said:


> They are doing these offers often. Every month they seem to extend it or make a new one.
> 
> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Great to see it above 3% sadly it's taxable so people's trust TFSA of 3% is stil better. But like you said still a great place for chequings!


Considering it applies to deposits in TFSAs as well, I don't see your point about being taxable.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I like the PT better for TFSA as well, because these other ones are just teaser rates on new money.
So in order to keep getting a decent rate you have to keep bouncing around from intitution to institution as they offer new promos, hard to do inside a TFSA.

edit: That said, if one did have TFSA room right now, one could open a PCF TFSA and put cash in there until dec 15, and then move it out before the end of the year, but it seems kinda pointless when there is People's Trust.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

mrPPincer, just wondering if you have all your cash in those small banks, or also hold some in 5 big ones?

I'm constantly moving money between ING-CIBC-PT for ourselves, and ING-TD-PT for my mom.... depends on bonus rates... 
Don't want to open also PCF account as there are no big difference between 3% ING and 3.1% PCF .... also I'm trying to keep monthly 1 year GIC ladder in PT who give still 2.4%


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

You might want to open a PCF account at some point because they have been doing these promo rates back to back for close to 2 years now, the trick is to get all the money out before they start the new promo, but there is lots of competition.
I seem to be slowly opening accounts with all the little guys, but I might want to start a GIC ladder sometime as well though.

I don't hold any cash in the big banks besides 1.5K in the local RBC "HISA" at 1.3% for the convenience of walking in to cash paycheques, and another chunk in my CIBC DI TFSA account at 1.3% waiting for buying opportunities in british ADRs, which I'll pull out before dec.31 if it isn't used yet.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Peoples trust just announced 15 month GIC -2.450%


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Any one has good/bad experience with Canadian direct financial? How easy to transfer money back and forth? IS it like Peoples trust or tangerine?
Nov 30 Tangerine promo ends and I need to transfer money out to Peoples trust, but I don't want to have all money there and want to open another acoount in CDIC insured bank who payes 1.9 - 2% on HISA....and wait when Tangerine starts new promotion


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm in the same predicament as gibor....i'm considering OAKEN FINANCIAL for the next move
Is it easy to open an account and transfer money back & forth with them ?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I just sent the Oaken folks the paperwork and a cheque to set up a GIC ladder. You can still get 3.05% from them.
I noticed the rates available via a TDDI account have been dropping. 2.4% for 5y on a GIC from HSBC is the best I see today.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just checked OAKEN FINANCIAL , Saving account there is 1.75% vs 1.9% at CDF. 1 year GIC - same rate as PT , but ONLY if you buy in until Nov 7.,, So far CDF looks more attractive...


----------



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

According to the Peoples Trust website, they have no transfer fees. It seems to me this is an advantage of going there even though rates aren't as high. I'm annoyed I locked myself into a 5 year gic in what must have been a stupid moment. : - (


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

christinad said:


> According to the Peoples Trust website, they have no transfer fees. It seems to me this is an advantage of going there even though rates aren't as high. I'm annoyed I locked myself into a 5 year gic in what must have been a stupid moment. : - (


that's right, Peoples Trust doesn't have any transfer fees... CDF allow only 1 free tranfer out to external bank.... youi need also to open chequing account there and move first money from saving to checking and then to your major bank...



> rates aren't as high


 why?! they have the highst rates for TFSA HISA 3%, GICs and just 0.1% less that CDF on regular HISA....
The only reason I want to open HISA in another bank - not to exceed 100K limit on all our accounts


----------



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

I just meant my gic. I could have got 3% interest with oaken but i'm locked in.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

christinad said:


> but i'm locked in.


That's why you have a ladder -- part of it renews every few months.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

gibor, i'll probably get a 1 yr cashable GIC @ OAKEN which 
pays more than PEOPLE"S savings account.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> gibor, i'll probably get a 1 yr cashable GIC @ OAKEN which
> pays more than PEOPLE"S savings account.


Are you sure?! In OAKEN it's not really cashable, you get 2% only after 90 days. In PT I have 1 year GIC ladder with 2.4%.... and CDF gives on HISA 1.9% (no need to wait 90 days)...

The only good thing I see in OAKEN , 5 years GIC for 3.05%, but you need to do everything until Nov 7 ... and I very rare lock money more than for 3 years.... it's very possible that in 3-4 years interest will ve much higher than now


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

gibor , a 1yr cashable GIC at OAKEN after nov 7 will pay you the full 2%,
but it isn't *cashable * for 90 days.i like this flexibility so that
if a better offer appears, you can take advantage of it


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> gibor , a 1yr cashable GIC at OAKEN after nov 7 will pay you the full 2%,
> but it isn't *cashable * for 90 days.i like this flexibility so that
> if a better offer appears, you can take advantage of it


I understand  So let's assume on Nov 30 you move money to OAKEN and buy 1 year cashable GIC, so until beginning of March , you cannot touch it.... And what if Tangerine on jan 1 stating new 3% or even 2.5% promo?! I'd better to keep money in HISA in CDF for 1.9% and anytime I can transfer it out... also I personally have banch 1 year GICs in PT for range of 2.25 - 2.45 % and practically every month some GIC gets open , if I see better promo in Tangerine, will move money there, if not will lock for another year in PT


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks, gibor...i hear ya.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

FYI, CIBC has new promotion on HISA, until March 31 it's 2%


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks again, gibor.....end of November i'll transfer back from Tangerine to CIBC


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

where did you find this promotion ?
i'm a CIBC customer and can't find it .


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> where did you find this promotion ?
> i'm a CIBC customer and can't find it .


go to cibc.com and you will see it  also you can check CIBC rates, based 1.05 + bonus 0.95


Nov 31I;m moving all from Tangerine to CIBC...will be waitng for new Tangerine promo


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

i now know why i missed it.... the cibc.com web site
front page shows the promotion in huge print.
when i click on my favorites, the cibc defaults to
on-line banking with log in page appearing with
the 20,000 aventura points promotion only at the side.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> i now know why i missed it.... the cibc.com web site
> front page shows the promotion in huge print.
> when i click on my favorites, the cibc defaults to
> on-line banking with log in page appearing with
> the 20,000 aventura points promotion only at the side.


OK , thanks to gibor you know it now  ... and I'm delaying opening account in CDF as CIBC gives better rate for next 4 months.... than maybe Tangerine will pick up... and I'm not scared to move more than 100K to CIBC....as if CIBC goes bankrupt, all Canada goes bankrupt and no CDIC will help


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not scared to move more than 100K to CIBC..
what about tangerine or oaken ?


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

Tangerine is now owned by Scotiabank. Although there would still be separate books and CDIC coverage, and in theory Scotia could let Tangerine go bust while it remained solvent, in practice you can probably assume Tangerine is safe as long as Scotia isn't kaput, presumably something rather unlikely to happen... 

Personally, I would avoid going over-limit at anything other that a Big5 or their subsidiaries, just because I know little about the relative strengths of things like Oaken/Home Trust, Peoples Trust, etc. Oaken's parent (Home Capital) just applied for a full Schedule I bank license, so presumably they can withstand the scrutiny they'll be getting for that.

Remember though, that going over the limit doesn't invalidate your CDIC coverage. So if your $100K grows to $110K, you still have coverage for the $100K, and it is just the overage amount that is even theoretically at risk.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Many bank/trust companies of the type of Home Capital have failed in Canada. These are mortgage-concentrated banking operations and failure of such a bank wouldn't be the first time.

Ensure your deposits are CDIC insured and that you are within CDIC insurance limits.


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

As I said, I wouldn't go over the limits. However, if just shooting the breeze, Home Trust seems to have assets of around $20 billion, almost the size of the entire Manitoba credit union sector, and over half that of Tangerine. At that size, it would seem harder to fail because of lack of scale, or because a couple of executives take a small company over a cliff before the regulators notice...


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

gibor, i just called tangerine to transfer my money to cibc
which is paying 2% and they are matching cibc's rate
til march 31st.....so don't have to transfer back


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ I had the same offer today!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> gibor, i just called tangerine to transfer my money to cibc
> which is paying 2% and they are matching cibc's rate
> til march 31st.....so don't have to transfer back


No so good decision  as today Tangerine started new promotion 2.5% on new money until Mar 31.... 
I also was too lazy to transfer my mom's money out of Tangerine on Nov 30, but amount she has is not significant....
Good thing that I transfered all our Cash to CIBC, so now again 100K+ going back to Tangerine...
P.S. IMHO 100K+ is pretty safe in Tangerine , but agree that I wouldn't do it with People trust, PC or other online bank


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

gibor said:


> No so good decision  as today Tangerine started new promotion 2.5% on new money until Mar 31....


Thanks for the heads up Gibor, I'm going to transfer my money back to Tangerine - the current offering is now double what I'm getting in TDB8150. I had pulled my money out on Dec 1st, hoping for a 3% january special. I'll take the 2.5%.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Many bank/trust companies of the type of Home Capital have failed in Canada. These are mortgage-concentrated banking operations and failure of such a bank wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> Ensure your deposits are CDIC insured and that you are within CDIC insurance limits.


You're right. 43 cdic member companies since 1967 as far as I could find out. May be more that weren't members.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

RBull said:


> You're right. 43 cdic member companies since 1967 as far as I could find out. May be more that weren't members.


but last one was Security Home Mortgage Corporation 1996...almost 20 years ago.... Probably rules to become CDIC member became more strict


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

gibor said:


> but last one was Security Home Mortgage Corporation 1996...almost 20 years ago.... Probably rules to become CDIC member became more strict



Yes, that's right. Things "may" be tighter now, but the critical advice is to ensure your deposits are with a cdic member co. and within the limits!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Here are the main things I use


 Outlook Financial (division of the huge Assiniboine CU in MB) cash savings 2.0%
 Outlook also has high rates on cashable GICs, e.g. 5 year at 2.8%
 (CDIC) PC Financial cash savings 1.3%
 (CDIC) GICs through discount brokerage


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

So far I use only 3 institutions:
CIBC - frequent promotions, now 2% on HISA
Tangerine - even more frequent promotions, now 2.5%
, also all my US$ accounts there - highest HISA/GIC
Peoples Trust - constant HISA 1.8% , 15 months GIC 2.45%, TFSA HISA 3% (don't need redeemable GIC as I have monthly 12-15months GIC ladder )
Also couple of GICs in registered accounts I have via CIBC Investor Edge (3rd party GIC)


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Canadian Direct Financial (CDIC covered) offers 1.9% interest rate for savings account.


----------

